# Any true Wifi thermometers



## jrisebo (Nov 26, 2018)

looking for a true wifi thermometer? Something that I can check my temps when out and about away from the house.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 26, 2018)

The Thermoworks Smoke has an optional gateway that will let you do this.


----------



## h8that4u (Nov 26, 2018)

fireboard does this with out an optional gateway. not sure the price difference of the 2 but is another choice for you.


----------



## ristau5741 (Nov 26, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> The Thermoworks Smoke has an optional gateway that will let you do this.


good day to buy the smoke and gateway decent savings  
25% off the smoke and 20% off the gateway.
145.45 for both +S&H
I just sent that to the wife for Christmas idea.


----------



## bregent (Nov 26, 2018)

These are the one's I'm aware of

Thermoworks Signals
Thermoworks Smoke + Gateway
Thermoworks ThermaQ Wifi
Fireboard
Meater + Block or Link
Tappecue


----------



## Shawn Blakeman (Nov 26, 2018)

Absolutely love my FireBoard! Was a huge upgrade over the iGrill2 which was only Bluetooth and had horrible range. Now I can check from anywhere


----------



## jbellard (Nov 27, 2018)

Jrisebo,

Fireboard gets my vote as well. I have been able to check my smoking meat from the pews in church. It really does work great and shows all your data on charts, has great alerts when you hit your upper or lower temps, can set to send email, texts, alert in the app or all of these ways. 
A good sized investment but do yourself a favor and get the extreme bbq version with all the ambient and temp probes.  You’ll wish you had in the first place if you don’t.


----------



## bregent (Nov 27, 2018)

jbellard said:


> I have been able to check my smoking meat from the pews in church. It really does work great and shows all your data on charts, has great alerts when you hit your upper or lower temps, can set to send email, texts, alert in the app or all of these ways.



Right, but don't all Wifi thermometers have those features, or most of them? It would be nice to see a comparison of the various products to help make a more informed decision.  Quick question, does the Fireboard have a local display for temps, or do you need to use a Smart Device?


----------



## jbellard (Nov 27, 2018)

It has a display on the unit that stays by your smoker and cycles through however many probes you have going at the time.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 27, 2018)

The Thermoworks Smoke has a display, along with a display to carry with you around the house.  If you have the wifi gateway, you see what's going on through an app, along with logging your cook.  The downside is that there are only two probes.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2018)

My vote goes to the fireboard


----------



## jrisebo (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks all. Will be reviewing these and getting one.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 29, 2018)

Fireboard hands down. Ability to use up to 6 probes, true wifi, and accurate as heck. Additionally, I'm not sure what type cooker you have, but the Fireboard can optionally control a fan to maintain a constant temperature. 

A lil more expensive, but in my mind you get what you pay for.


----------

